# Next Giveaway



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The next giveaway for putting all the links to Ebay, Amazon etc etc and clicking them is due again.

I'm thinking that rather than offering a watch this time I'm going to let the winner choose any watch from Ebay, Amazon or any other site to up to the value of £150. even RLTwatches.co.uk, what do you think?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds good to me  As your (at this time) strongest and only supporter in this endeavor, naturally I shall be permitted two entries :biggrin:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

So what do we have to do, I don't understand this "putting all the links to Ebay, Amazon etc etc and clicking them"


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

:thumbsup: from me on that idea Roy, although any watch won is a watch worth having :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

xellos99 said:


> So what do we have to do, I don't understand this "putting all the links to Ebay, Amazon etc etc and clicking them"


 Details of how to enter will be put on during the weekend.

When links are put into the forum posts it generates income for the forum when members click on them.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Roy said:


> Details of how to enter will be put on during the weekend.
> 
> When links are put into the forum posts it generates income for the forum when members click on them.


 ok I can do that no prooblem


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Great stuff as long as davey p is banded lol


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

another Great Gesture from you Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Great stuff as long as davey p is banded lol


 He doesn't have what it takes any more... washed up I say :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> He doesn't have what it takes any more... washed up I say :biggrin:


 Despite being washed up, I will definitely be having a punt on this one - Cheers Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Despite being washed up, I will definitely be having a punt on this one - Cheers Roy :thumbsup:


 Davey p what can I say your unlucky streak has to change surely :aggressive:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Iceblue said:


> Davey p what can I say your unlucky streak has to change surely :aggressive:


 You obviously didn`t read/get the recent memo on the matter :laugh:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You obviously didn`t read/get the recent memo on the matter :laugh:


 Is that the memo that states that daveyp has been banned from any competitions on the watch forum :yes: lol


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Iceblue said:


> Is that the memo that states that daveyp has been banned from any competitions on the watch forum :yes: lol


 Oh,you did get it then :biggrin:

Some might say it`s persecution but he deserves it :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh,you did get it then :biggrin:


 Well I thought it was a secret memo abit like the Masonic lodge lol but now it's out in the open lol :toot:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Iceblue said:


> Well I thought it was a secret memo abit like the Masonic lodge lol but now it's out in the open lol :toot:


 No, we like to be upfront and open about these things :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> Is that the memo that states that daveyp has been banned from any competitions on the watch forum :yes: lol


 Woooah, I must have missed that one........... :angry:

:laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Woooah, I must have missed that one........... :angry:
> 
> :laugh:


 Daveyp I don't care what the memo said you are ok I am with you on this one may your luck return ...........NOT , I want to win :laugh: long live the secret memos


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Memo ? What memo ? I am running a 1000th post competition/giveaway I NEED the memo . :scared:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds good to me Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Very generous of you Roy!


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Generous once again Roy :thumbsup:

I've seen a few watches about the £150 mark


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes please. I need another watch as I'm selling loads of mine.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

New giveaway has started, just click on the banner and follow the instructions. I will buy the winner a watch of their choice up to a value of £150, there will be no cash alternative.

Sorry new members cannot enter.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Does a link to your own site still generate cash, or does it have to be an outside one, Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Does a link to your own site still generate cash, or does it have to be an outside one, Roy?


 Only if you buy something :laugh:

It's fine Roger, ebay generates the most money.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Roy is this comp still running as there's no add a new record link for me?

Excellent gesture by the way :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Toddy101 said:


> Roy is this comp still running as there's no add a new record link for me?
> 
> Excellent gesture by the way :yes:


 Yes it is running, if you cannot see the add record then try on a different device.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roy said:


> Yes it is running, if you cannot see the add record then try on a different device.


 I can confirm that there is no add new record facility on my internet connected refrigerator :thumbsup:

I can also confirm and agree with the fact that this is a fabulous gesture... thanks Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


> I can confirm that there is no add new record facility on my internet connected refrigerator :thumbsup:
> 
> I can also confirm and agree with the fact that this is a fabulous gesture... thanks Roy


 How bizarre, just checked here on 4 PC's and it is there.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Will try it on my laptop instead of my phone and see if that works :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm probably going to be drawing this tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Get in! :yahoo:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is the list of entries we have so far, can you please check that your name is on it if you entered and let me know if it is not, also check for duplicates for me :wacko:

Roger the Dodger
Bruce
martinzx
xellos99
The Canon Man
hughlle
RWP
carlgulliver
Jonesinamillion
mcb2007
bowie
graham1981
apm101
Davey P
Caller
Badger
Big Bad Boris
jsud2002
Bob Sheruncle
BASHER
Daz.
robden
shadowninja
mel
dobra
wotsch
Delta
Iceblue
Silver Hawk
scottswatches
fastmongrel
ESL
KevG
mardibum
Faze
Littlelegs
Mr Levity
deano1956
Muddy D
artistmike
Pharmo
james brodie
SBryantgb
Raptor
badgersdad
relaxer7
Craftycockney
rhino2k
streety
kanab22
tom


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Won't work for me as the add new record link just isn't there but good luck all and nice one Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Roy said:


> This is the list of entries we have so far, can you please check that your name is on it if you entered and let me know if it is not, also check for duplicates for me :wacko:
> 
> Roger the Dodger
> Bruce
> ...


 Roy I think Davey P is duplicated in every competition! Lol only joking.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Should read:

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

DaveyP

:laugh:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Roy, finally got mine to work on my crappy laptop...well think I have :sadwalk:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Toddy101 said:


> Roy, finally got mine to work on my crappy laptop...well think I have :sadwalk:


 Yes, your in :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger


Bruce


martinzx


xellos99


The Canon Man


hughlle


RWP


carlgulliver


Jonesinamillion


mcb2007


bowie


graham1981


apm101


Davey P


Caller


Badger


Big Bad Boris


jsud2002


Bob Sheruncle


BASHER


Daz.


robden


shadowninja


mel


dobra


wotsch


Delta


Iceblue


Silver Hawk


scottswatches


fastmongrel


ESL


KevG


mardibum


Faze


Littlelegs


Mr Levity


deano1956


Muddy D


artistmike


Pharmo


james brodie


SBryantgb


Raptor


badgersdad


relaxer7


Craftycockney


rhino2k


streety


kanab22


tom


Toddy101


Entry is now closed and I will be doing the draw soon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

And the winner is : Number 34 Mardibum.









@mardibum Please PM me to claim your prize and let me know which watch you require ordering.

Thank you everyone for entering and keep posting and clicking links, the more money we generate the more prize draws we can have :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2016)

Roy said:


> And the winner is : Number 34 Mardibum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9864
> ...


 a worthy winner :clap:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, first I crash my car, then I fail to win yet another competition - This is turning out to be the worst... week... ever! :angry:

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, first I crash my car, then I fail to win yet another competition - This is turning out to be the worst... week... ever! :angry:
> 
> :laugh:


 never mind Davey, can i send you some T-Cut ? :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> never mind Davey, can i send you some T-Cut ? :laugh:


 No.

:taz:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

dam -- 4 off, story of my life!! anyway well done Mardibum. enjoy!

deano


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

deano1956 said:


> dam -- 4 off, story of my life!! anyway well done Mardibum. enjoy!
> 
> deano


 You think you're hard done by ? I was even nearer at 3 off. :sadwalk:

Congrats to the winner and thanks to Roy for the chance to win. :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Well done mardibum & Roy for the competition


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

FairPlay , well done winner.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Congratulations @mardibum and thanks to Roy for the chance to win a prize :thumbsup:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well done to the winner and to Roy for giving us all the opportunity to win a watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I was robbed....I think I need ti change my forum name....Davey the Dodger....Nah.....Roger P.....Nah.....I'll just stay as 'me'

Many congrats, Mardibum, enjoy your prize....don't forget to tell us what you chose. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

well done the winner Mardibum and to Roy for the completion.


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

A huge thanks to Roy for an amazing prize. Never won.anything in my life before.

Cheers


----------

